# proper knot to tie a flag to the back stay



## johnnyandjebus (Sep 15, 2009)

Hello all

Can anyone suggest a proper knot to tie a flag to back stay. I know you can buy those spring clip things, but am I bored and looking to learn how to tie a new knot. 


Thanks,
John


----------



## fryewe (Dec 4, 2004)

I wouldn't put a flag on the back stay, but if I were to put one there, I would:

Wrap the backstay with black electrical tape at the points I want to tie the flag, then

Tightly rap the backstay with marlin over the electrical tape at the points I want to tie the flag, then

Tie the flag on with buntline hitches.

The tape and marlin should give the small stuff you'll use in tying the flag a bit of softness with friction that will keep the flag attachment points from being blown up or down the backstay. This is the same method that is commonly used to provide a purchase for lashing rattling to shrouds, and gives good enough friction for someone to stand on the rat lines, so it should serve as well for lashing a flag to the backstay.

The buntline hitches should hold the flag in place, but still allow you to untie it when you pull into port. Constrictor knots might hold better, but are almost impossible to untie if pulled up tight. I wouldn't use them because if you have to cut them off, you might cut the wrapping below and have to re-wrap the backstay when you want to put the flag up again.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

I won't suggest a knot, but rather I will suggest one of these. Flag Halyard Kits - Backstay [40-529] - $79.00 : C.S. Johnson, Online Store A Flag Halyard attached to the back-stay will allow you to display, hoist and easily remove your colors.You can part it out if you don't want to spend the money on the complete kit.
Just be careful as the flag can get wrapped around the topping lift and back stay, but it is nice to be able to easily remove the flag, which saves a lot of wear.
Makes displaying your flag very easy, you can practice your knots anytime.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

Use two rolling hitches, perhaps best the icicle hitch variation, see Rolling Hitch | How to tie the Rolling Hitch and Tautline Hitch | Boating Knots


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

sailingfool said:


> Use two rolling hitches, perhaps best the icicle hitch variation, see Rolling Hitch | How to tie the Rolling Hitch and Tautline Hitch | Boating Knots


That's what I use, too, for attaching a class flag for a race. It's secure, and easy to tie and untie.


----------



## Stu Jackson (Jul 28, 2001)

We have an adjustable backstay and tie our flag onto the backstay. It's a great wind vane, especially going downwind!

Our split backstay has a turnbuckle that I can reach from our perch seat. I tied a small loop of line thru the turnbuckle with a reef knot. The top of the flag has a short line thru its grommet to which is tied a small hook/clip. I clip that onto the loop of line. The line at the bottom grommet of the flag has its own short line which is tied onto the port lower backstay with an overhand knot and two hitches.

Takes just seconds to place and remove the flag.


----------



## johnnyandjebus (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks for all of the replies. the rolling hitch looks like it will work quite well.

John


----------

